# Tips & Tricks: Building Items for Children



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

what are your tips re: *building items for children*?
- safety? interest? finishes?

(also add links to helpful blogs etc that are related to the topic)


*Gateway to all Tips & Tricks Topics*


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

If you are building items for children you should be aware of the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act. It is a law that establishes strict standards for children's toys.

The law was intended to apply to products produced by big manufacturers, especially foreign manufactures. However, the law was written too broadly and, as written, it applies to virtually everyone, including woodworkers who make an occasional toy. It is not limited to products sold. It also applies to toys given as gifts or donated to a charity.

It would be virtually impossible for a hobbyist to comply with this law. It requires that all products be tested and certified by a qualified lab to confirm they are safe, at a cost of about $3,000 per product.

Most woodworkers rely on the fact that the law is not being aggressively enforced against hobbyist. Nonetheless, people should be aware of the existence of the law and decide for themselves what they will do.

For me - I don't sell anything and would never sell a children's toy. I'm also not comfortable with organized toy drives where members of a club make a lot of toys and give them to some charitable cause. However, I do make toys (and even a cradle) for family members as gifts.

As an added step of safety, I do not use any wood that may be toxic and I only use food safe finishes. For example, last Christmas I turned a baseball bat for a nephew. I used maple and the only finish was mineral oil.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

The more noise it makes the better they like it…..they being the kids, not the parents.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Don't leave the kids inside after you build it. LOL


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

use kid friendly finishes


----------

